# Italy-Hellas preview



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> All the truth about the Greek NT!!! (Febbraio 26, 2003 16:05)
> Sender: The truth revealed!
> 
> Antonis Fotsis:
> ...


Advertising: this was an ironic post of course (written by someone we know very well). Well, believe it or not, *someone else*, after it was published, used it believeing it was a truth (revealed). 

I've cut something of the original post not to hurt the sensitivity of anyone.


----------



## parso (Sep 8, 2003)

So what is the purpose of your post other than nonsense? 

Anyway I wish both teams luck and may the team who plays better win. 

btw I liked Dikoudis style of play, he is a player that would any team with his hustle as well as skills. How old is he?


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>parso</b>!
> So what is the purpose of your post other than nonsense?


1) To laugh
2) To play down the situation of this forum 
3) To grant someone his due (he's absolutely a genius) 
4) To remember everyone that here we can have fun too without talking always about a bad whistle in a game, about a zone-defence, about the attitude of that or this player... 



> Anyway I wish both teams luck and may the team who plays better win.
> 
> btw I liked Dikoudis style of play, he is a player that would any team with his hustle as well as skills. How old is he?


He's 25 years old...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>parso</b>!
> Anyway I wish both teams luck and may the team who plays better win.


It will be a nice and interesting game. I love the philosophy of both teams, defence, defence and defence. Control-game: this is the basketball I love, cruel, hard, bad. For this reason I don't like to watch a team like Lithuania (I really want to see them against a true team and not the butter that Germany and MonteSerbia opposed in last two games), preferring battles like an historical 44-42 between Olympiakos and Panathinaikos in a final of the Hellenic League, or the 58-44 of Virtus Bologna against AEK. 
I like the blood (but I've to admit that the "5x100 relay" put on court by France is not so bad...). 

Greece has much more pression, because everyone agree about the fact the Hellenic team is more talented and deeper than the Italian one. Probably the best forward (Kakiouzis) of the last Italian championship, is the 12th player of Greece. 
But Italy does never surrender: Azzurri have three players who can hurt a lot Greece, who are Bulleri, Basile and Marconato. Ioannidis has to stop them. 
Another thing: Hellas won three games always recovering from a bad situation. Croatia, Turkey (-15), Ukraine (-20): Italy is not ingenuous, it's difficult to recover against this team. They know how to control an advantage, keeping the rythm of the game in their hands. 
Greeks should avoid another start without having released the hand-brake like they did in the first three games...


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

I agree, it's gonna be an interesting game.
But Italy's odds are very very slim at best. Hellas is deeper, taller heavier.
Of course you never know, I wouldn't have bet a cent on Israel vs. Slovenia.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> I agree, it's gonna be an interesting game.
> But Italy's odds are very very slim at best. Hellas is deeper, taller heavier.
> Of course you never know, I wouldn't have bet a cent on Israel vs. Slovenia.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> All the truth about the Greek NT!!! (Febbraio 26, 2003 16:05)
> Sender: The truth revealed!
> 
> ...


Funny **** hehe


----------



## parso (Sep 8, 2003)

That was one ugly basketball game but congrats to Italy for being tough...

Did anybody except me notice that the table refs(officials controling the clock) are really stupid. I mean how many silly mistakes did they make. I don't want to start an argument but they did twice give S&M a 3 point basket when they scored 2's a meter inside the 3 point line(the S&M coach was really a sportsman in helping us convince the refs that there was something wrong... great guy) they always screw up with the 24 clock vialation. 
Is this because they are from Sweden and are inexperienced? I think its a shame when the refs are not up it while the players fight for every point...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

will this nonsense ever stop? I mean, seriously did you (Zelena) have to post that message about the foreign players that play for the Turkish national team?
That was just baiting. And what's worse is that the Turks start to write things about greek basketball that are not true at all, without being provoked by any greeks.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>parso</b>!
> That was one ugly basketball game but congrats to Italy for being tough...
> 
> Did anybody except me notice that the table refs(officials controling the clock) are really stupid. I mean how many silly mistakes did they make. I don't want to start an argument but they did twice give S&M a 3 point basket when they scored 2's a meter inside the 3 point line(the S&M coach was really a sportsman in helping us convince the refs that there was something wrong... great guy) they always screw up with the 24 clock vialation.
> Is this because they are from Sweden and are inexperienced? I think its a shame when the refs are not up it while the players fight for every point...


hey jerk so yu think I haven't gone to college? Well who cares.


----------



## parso (Sep 8, 2003)

I know you didn't...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> It will be a nice and interesting game. I love the philosophy of both teams, defence, defence and defence. Control-game: this is the basketball I love, cruel, hard, bad. For this reason I don't like to watch a team like Lithuania (I really want to see them against a true team and not the butter that Germany and MonteSerbia opposed in last two games), preferring battles like an historical 44-42 between Olympiakos and Panathinaikos in a final of the Hellenic League, or the 58-44 of Virtus Bologna against AEK.
> ...



Yes Kakiouzis is the 12th player but he shouldn't be. WTF is Papanikolaou doing on the team anyway? What was he trying to do when he shot the ball at the end of the game? To get a foul and shoot 3 free throws? He would miss them anyway. 
The officiating was very bad (I still can't understand why they gave the ball to Italy when Sigalas passed the ball to Fotsis and an italian interfered).
I wish Greece played like Lithuania because I'm gonna have a heart-attack one day the way we play.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>parso</b>!
> Did anybody except me notice that the table refs(officials controling the clock) are really stupid. I mean how many silly mistakes did they make. I don't want to start an argument but they did twice give S&M a 3 point basket when they scored 2's a meter inside the 3 point line(the S&M coach was really a sportsman in helping us convince the refs that there was something wrong... great guy) they always screw up with the 24 clock vialation.
> Is this because they are from Sweden and are inexperienced? I think its a shame when the refs are not up it while the players fight for every point...


I think it was during the game that faced Spain against Russia that Felipe Reyes played 30 seconds with 5 fouls.


----------

